# CAI Causing Check Engine Light.....?



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a '04 with a New Era CAI, other wise stock. The car set a (left & right bank) Lean code. Has anyone else had this problem after installing a CAI???

Is this normal?

Any help would be appreciated!

Travix


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've heard of 05's throwing codes with a CAI, but not the 04. Try starting over with the install. Make sure there isn't anything loose or not seated properly. If everything appears to be on correct then disconect the battery and clear the code. This time do not immediately get on it, but kinda let the computer get adjusted to having the less restrictive intake.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Disconnect the battery for 30 mins. This will let computer wind down. Make sure all your wiring for MAF is connected properly. Check for bent or mis aligned pins in the connector ,reconnect battery.


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

I was discussing CAI with my dealership (maint. mgr.) and he told me one of the brands would leak oil and cause the check engine light to come on. I believe it was the New Era CAI but I'm not sure. He said they haven't had any trouble with the K&N CAI. I have a 2005 so I'm not sure this applies to the '04s.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Disconnect the battery for 30 mins. This will let computer wind down. Make sure all your wiring for MAF is connected properly. Check for bent or mis aligned pins in the connector ,reconnect battery.


Yea I did that on Saturday to reset the SES light and clear the code. Ive already checked all the MAF connections. It set the light almost a month after I installed the CAI.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

BlownGTO said:


> Yea I did that on Saturday to reset the SES light and clear the code. Ive already checked all the MAF connections. It set the light almost a month after I installed the CAI.


hmm are we sure it's the CAI then? I mean, the MAF is there to determine how much fuel to send to the cylinders, not complain when it's getting more air than stock. If they all did that, dry nitrous kits wouldn't work.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

A month would give that oil about the right amount of time to build up on the MAF. You might want to have a look at it to make sure there's no dust/dirt/oil on there. That could absolutely cause a lean condition. The MAF can't read the correct amount of air that's actually going into the intake.
I'd try the battery thing first, since it's the easiest though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

SoGaGTO said:


> he told me one of the brands would leak oil and cause the check engine light to come on. I believe it was the New Era CAI but I'm not sure. He said they haven't had any trouble with the K&N CAI.


.....you do realize that's a K&N filter on the end of that New Era cai...... if the filter is "over-oiled" then you may have issues, but, as soon as you reset the light it would trip it almost immediately. GM has a tsb on the K&N filters, maybe you service manager was getting confused. No biggie.....:cheers


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

GTODEALER GM has a tsb on the K&N filters said:


> Does this TSB include stock K&N replacement filters? If so, what does it entail? Just curious......I recently purchased a K&N replacement filter for the '05.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm maybe spring for a foam or non-oiled replacement filter and see if that fixes it. 

Is the GTO MAF any different from an F-bodies? The 04 i mean?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> Does this TSB include stock K&N replacement filters? If so, what does it entail? Just curious......I recently purchased a K&N replacement filter for the '05.


Yep, it's just for stupid people (as in the K&N people who oil them before shipping) that over-oil the hell out of the filter.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I had the New Era intake on my 05 and it set off a lean code also. The dealer told me that the intake filter was to close to the MAF and causing the lean condition. I called New Era intake and it apparently had been happening to more than just me. They told me they had come out with an extension pipe to move the Air filter farther away from the MAF and it would cost me $75.00 I told them I should get it for free since I bought a defective part from them originally and they said it would still cost me $75 to correct the problem. I told them to go f$#@k themselves and bought the LPE intake and Love it. Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05GOAT, I feel ya, on the 05's the New Era is NOT the way to go! I sold a ton of New Era's to 04 owners (myself included) and never had any issues.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Have you seen version 2 of the New Era? It's on their website now...

I just ordered the LPE.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I had the same problem. The dealer told me there is so much heat in the engine compartment from heat soak,it get the maf to hot and sets the light off because it is not in the filter box. i got rid of it and put a drop in K&N iin the OEM box and problem solved. If you want to run a CAI, route your intake tube below the radiator where the heat is lowest, since heat rises.

Hope this helps
Danny


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

QSGTO said:


> If you want to run a CAI, route your intake tube below the radiator where the heat is lowest, since heat rises.
> Hope this helps
> Danny


And there is the best thing said thus far. It's supposed to be a COLD air intake, remember?

Basically all most aftermarket CAIs do is give you an easier breathing filter and possibly an intake pipe which is less prone to heat soak.

A proper CAI will also re-route the intake pipe to pull in ambient temperature air. Most do not do this though.

Back to topic though, if a CAI is really doing a good job, it will trigger a lean code because the MAF says the A/F ration is out of boundary. In that case, you need a tune done to the vehicle to bring your A/F ratio back, although you will lose a bit of power once you do so.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> Have you seen version 2 of the New Era? It's on their website now...
> 
> I just ordered the LPE.


Yep, and I know I'm gonna get flammed for this, but, I hate them both. If it were me I'd buy a K&N or fabricate one to go through the fender.


----------

